# Chips GPS para ubicar vacas.



## Guga (Feb 24, 2009)

Hago ganadería y quisiera poder colocar un chip gps a cada vaca para que me informe la ubicación de cada vaca, por lo menos una vez al día. Hay proyectos en otros paises, pero son más ambiciosos y todavía demasiado caros para ser aplicados. Alguien cree que es posible y le gustaría intentarlo? Yo puedo cooperar con entusiasmo, algo de capital, y vacas, pero nada de electrónica.
Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 24, 2009)

de ser posible es posible... pero hay problemas que resolver y el primero es que el GPS no envia datos de posicion, solo los recibe, asi que se necesitaria recibir la información y despues reenviarlas a la computadora que estara ubicando las vacas

A que distancia maxima crees que se puedan encontrar las vacas de la computadora mas cercana?


----------



## Guga (Feb 24, 2009)

Las vacas nuestras están en un campo de 6500 ha, que tiene 12km desde una punta a la otra, y el campo se encuentra en la mitad de la nada (15km de la ciudad más cercana, y a 30km de la ciudad en donde vivo), sin red electrica. Si ayuda yo podría colocar un par de computadoras en lugares estratégicos (despues veo como alimentarlas). Cual sería una distancia apropiada?


----------



## vlachocorrea (Feb 24, 2009)

Una sugerencia era tratar con un modem gps-gprs celular, pero debe algun cubrimiento de algun operador celular por ahi cerca donde estan las vacas, al igual que la localizacion de personas o vehiculos o cualquier otro que quieras seguir y/o ubicarlo.
Ojala te sirva el comentario.


----------



## Guga (Feb 24, 2009)

Gracias vlachocorrea. Lamentablemente la cobertura para celulares en la zona es demasiado débil...


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 24, 2009)

Mmmm el principal problema para esta aplicacion son los cerros, los arboles y el gobierno.., como es a mitad de la nada solo se puede enviar datos usando RF, y por la distancia y los elementos que interfieren solo se puede mandar usando potencias elevadas, la bronca es que existen reglamentaciones para cada pais de los maximos de potencia que puedes usar sin permiso al transmitir.... aunque como es en campo y la transmision seria unas pocas veces al dia no creo que se pongan muy exigentes... 

Aun asi creo que el proyecto es viable.... se necesitaria conseguir receptores GPS, unirlos a un transmisor de FM en alguna frecuencia gratuita y meter un microcontrolador para coordinar las comunicaciones y asignar un numero de identificacion individual a cada vaca..., ademas de las baterias para alimentar cada collar

En cuanto al receptor es mas complejo... se necesita crear un software especial para que la computadora muestre en un mapa la posicion de cada vaca

Otra bronca que veo es que si algun collar se queda sin bateria van a tener que recurrir al metodo clasico de subirse a la camioneta para buscar la vaca adecuada


----------



## Guga (Feb 25, 2009)

Gracias Chico3001! Actualmente cada vaca cuenta con un chip de RF pasivo, inyectado en la oreja, al cual leemos con un lector de desde una distancia mínima cuando pasan por la manga (un pasillo), pero un transmisor de FM requiere una antena, cierto? Habrá lugar? Otra limitación a tener en cuenta es que una vaca sale entre 300 y 500 dólares, por lo que para que sea viable, el dispositivo debería ser bien económico. Lástima que estás tan lejos, porque si no compro las cosas y empezamos con algunas pruebas, si es que te interesa. Voy a ponerme a leer un poco a partir de tu idea


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 25, 2009)

No... un proyecto de este tipo no es pequeño ni economico... dimensionalmente hablando seria una caja un poco mas grande que una cajetilla de cigarrillos... y para poder acomodar la antena se podria hacer un cinturon que puedes poner alrededor del cuello de la vaca, sin embargo reducirlo hasta el tamaño de un Chip RF pasivo no es posible con la tecnologia actual... 

En cuanto a precios si va a ser algo caro, haciendo aproximaciones un receptor GPS para soldar debe estar costando unos 50 usd, mas otros 50 usd del transmisor mas la bateria y la circuiteria electronica... cada cinturon deberia salir en unos 130 a 150 usd y todavia falta añadir el desarrollo del software que correria en la PC pero solo se necesitaria un programa y una computadora por ganadero

A diferencia de un chip RF pasivo esta tecnologia seria reutilizable, cuando la vaca necesite ir al matadero se le quita el cinturon localizador y se colocaria en otra vaca por lo que el gasto seria de inicio y solo se necesitaria ir reemplazando cinturones dañados o comprar nuevos conforme entren mas vacas a cada establo


----------



## Guga (Feb 27, 2009)

Gracias Chico por tus aportes! Voy a ver si puedo avanzar sobre el tema, o quizás llegar a una solución intermedia...

Saludos!


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 1, 2009)

Si las vacas transmiten RF con 3 receptores, fijos cuya posición GPS se conoce, que reciban la señal RF transmitida por la vaca ya se puede triangular su posición, esto es de la vieja escuela RF.
Ahora si la vaca sale del alcance de los receptores es vaca perdida por mas GPS que le pongas. Pero podes salir a buscarla con 2 receptores RF móviles (camioneta) y uno fijo.


----------



## Guga (Mar 2, 2009)

Gracias Nilfred. Mi pregunta al respecto es: Cual es el alcance al que pueden transmitir los dispositivos RF, que sean de un tamaño adecuado para colocar en la vaca y cuya batería dure varios meses?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2009)

Otro concepto seria equipar a cada vaca con un emisor de frecuencia distinta para cada animal y pulsante (para evitar gasto de batería) esta señal se puede triangular mediante un receptor sintonizado a la frecuencia de esa vaca en particular buscando dirección mediante 2 antenas separadas 1/2 onda la cancelación o superposición de señal portadora.
Con esto y un poco de ingenio se puede conocer para que lado anda la vaca, o por lo menos la dirección de donde viene la señal.

Algo así:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...salida-nuestros-equipos-diy-17770/#post134175


----------



## hochi_ctes (Mar 2, 2009)

Muy interesante el tema, me intersa y mucho el asunto.
Propongo lo siguiente: 
- Equipar a cada vaca un Celular el mas economico sale $100 (u$s29) Nokia 1112 o Motorola F3
y activar en cada celular la opcion de Rastreo y la recarga del celu se puede hacer Semanalmente o con Energia Solar.


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 2, 2009)

Si, pero no leiste el hilo desde el principio, esa opción ya se descartó porque en el medio del campo no hay buena cobertura de celular.


----------



## luismcano (May 17, 2010)

Buenas soy nuevo en el foro deseo hacer una consulta es posible utilizar los xbee para esta funcion ,es decir se puede triangular señales con los modulos Xbee para saber la localizacion de las vacas ??espero alguna respuesta. Yo tambien estoy metido en un proyecto donde quiero recoger temperatura y localizacion del  animal en la pradera saludos a los del foro.Espero ideas me seria de mucha ayuda.


----------



## inelsoft (Jun 3, 2010)

Puedes utilizar modulos Xbee que funcionan en bandas de frecuencias libres como 2.4GHz y 900 MHz, algunos de estos modulos tienen un alcance de hasta 24 Km, Los Xbee te permiten configurar redes de estos modulos de hasta 65.000 modulos en teoria!!  se configuran con comandos AT y la informacion la envias mediante puerto serie del microcontrolador y claro esta debes disenar un circuito para conectar estos Xbee tu GPS y tus sensores...


----------



## elbrujo (Jun 3, 2010)

Guga dijo:


> Gracias Chico3001! Actualmente cada vaca cuenta con un chip de RF pasivo, inyectado en la oreja, al cual leemos con un lector de desde una distancia mínima cuando pasan por la manga (un pasillo), pero un transmisor de FM requiere una antena, cierto? Habrá lugar? Otra limitación a tener en cuenta es que una vaca sale entre 300 y 500 dólares, por lo que para que sea viable, el dispositivo debería ser bien económico. Lástima que estás tan lejos, porque si no compro las cosas y empezamos con algunas pruebas, si es que te interesa. Voy a ponerme a leer un poco a partir de tu idea



*Cual es la necesidad en conocer la posicion de cada vaca por dia?*

Vas a gastar el valor de una vaca por cada collar sin contar la base de procesamiento, el chip de rfid que tienen en la oreja no te sirve para esta aplicacion a no ser que en bebederos o lugares donde obligues a ir a los animales estos sean leidos a distancia con alguna antena tipo pasarela. 

Comparto la idea en que cada animal posea un transmisor de rf con un gps que envie la posicion por dia (pocos bytes) y con una celda solar podes mantener la bateria en el tiempo dado que el consumo podes reducirlo si con un micro con un consumo minimo realice toda la gestion, encender el gps, leer posicion y transmitirla. Seria bueno validar la recepcion del dato es decir si no lo recibio, volver a enviar en 1 hora, etc.. una vez validado, apagar el equipo en modo hibernacion hasta el otro dia..

Segun la topologia del campo; cerros, peñazcos, etc por su altura, instalar los receptores estrategicos para triangular y que guarden el dato. En otro enlace de tu base interrogar a esos transmisores/receptores para recuperar los datos del grupo.

En la base realizar realizar los calculos para identificar en un mapa x,y donde reporto cada animal su posicion...


----------



## luismcano (Jun 7, 2010)

inelsoft dijo:


> Puedes utilizar modulos Xbee que funcionan en bandas de frecuencias libres como 2.4GHz y 900 MHz, algunos de estos modulos tienen un alcance de hasta 24 Km, Los Xbee te permiten configurar redes de estos modulos de hasta 65.000 modulos en teoria!!  se configuran con comandos AT y la informacion la envias mediante puerto serie del microcontrolador y claro esta debes disenar un circuito para conectar estos Xbee tu GPS y tus sensores...


Hola inelsoft gracias por el aporte ,bueno hasta el momento ya hice mi pedido de XBEE para comenzar con mis primeras pruebas ,ya que nunca he trabajado con estos modulos ,por otro lado se necesita necesariamente un gps ? los xbee no te pueden dar tiempos y poder hacer una triangulacion de señales mediante los tiempos de TX/RX ese es mi objetivo , ademas de adquirir un  arduino para que sea el punto de recepcion y los demas sobre placas normales que funcion como trasmisores obiamente sobre sus respectivos pics .y de esta forma calcular los tres tiempos y poder localizarlo en un mapa mediante los ejes x y y  bueno saludos se podria?


----------



## inelsoft (Jun 7, 2010)

Saludos, Los Xbee manejan el protocolo zigbee internamente, ademas ellos esperan una respuesta de reconocimiento "ACK" para saber si del otro lado hubo una recepcion, incluso pueden reenviar la informacion hasta 3 veces, por esta razon se dificulta tomar tiempos de envio y recepcion y utilizar estos tiempos para triangular una posicion, sin embargo ellos tienen un comando que mediante instrucciones AT especificamente el comando "ATDB" puedes conocer la intensidad con que le llego el ultimo paquete recibido desde otro Xbee. tal vez esta informacion si que sea util para lo que intentas hacer, esta informacion esta expresada en decibelios.


----------

